# WILLISTON?



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Can someone give me an overview of the Williston area? What does the topography look like? Would there be an opportunity for upland or waterfowl?

I am thinking about stopping over there for a couple of days on my way to the Minot area.

Thank you in advance for answering my questions.

SJB
Colorado


----------

